
Spotify vs. OllyDbg (2009) - option_greek
http://www.steike.com/code/spotify-vs-ollydbg/
======
umeshunni
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=627112](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=627112)

Also:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8nbzl/reverse_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8nbzl/reverse_engineering_protection_code_so_awesome/)

